# Cool Picture.



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I just got this in an email....this is the caption: *One of our employees took this picture from his car. The fleeing 1600 pound bison has shredded flesh on his legs and sides from an unpleasant 
encounter with the approaching 800 pound grizzly.

Yellowstone is the Africa of America.*

Thought it was a cool picture and thought I would share....so, REAL or FAKE?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd say fake, but it looks cool.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Defiantly a cool picture but I would say fake.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

It's real. Except the bear is not the one that did the damage.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/wild-pi ... tone-park/


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW dont know what else to say lol just WOW


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Run Timmy Run!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow its real! That is a once in a lifetime occurance. Bet he was glad he had a camera! Cuz you know no one would believe that story. 
The picture with the bear with all his paws off the ground is very cool looking.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That would be something to witness.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

And you guys rag on me for being scared of bears!!!


----------

